# Rough Idle and Missing While Accelerating



## dolla82 (Oct 18, 2004)

I know this have been posted before but the problem is driving me insane. I have a 94 altima GXE, 5 speed. It all started when i placed two plugs on the distributor in the wrong order. When i placed the plugs back to the right order the engine's rpm would putter from 500-1000. So i changed the cap, rotor, plugs, wires, checked EGR, checked for vacumm leaks, even hooked up a Computer to the OBD2 port in the fuse box and it said it was fine, but the car still idles rough and misses while accelerating. I was told it was my injectors but i dont think that could be it because when i turn the A/C on the idle regulates and the roughness goes away. I was thinking it could be the knock sensor but not sure. i was also told it could be the AAC valve, but again i dont think that would affect the accelerating part of it. Also i was told it might be a intake manifold leak, but yet again i dont want to do something if its not logical. HAS ANYONE HAD THIS PROBLEM AND FIXED IT, IF YOU DID PLEASE LET ME KNOW HOW. IM THE VERGE OF SELLING MY CAR BECAUSE OF THIS PROBLEM AND I LOVE THE CAR. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

not to confuse you, but that port in the fuse box is a computer diagnostic port, but not an obd2 port. your 94 is an obd1 vehicle still. when you checked the port, did you check to see if there were any stored codes? usually when there is a problem with missing, youll get some sort of ignition related code. did you also check the timing when you replaced all of those items? only other thing i can think of is that maybe the coil is arcing to ground. i had a cracked ignition coil and it had the same symptoms as you described and i found it this way - run the vehicle at night and check the engine in the dark around the coil and plug wires to see if there are any sparks. you shouldnt see any, if you do, then whatever it is you see sparking is probably damaged.


----------



## dolla82 (Oct 18, 2004)

Checked for codes and there is nothing. Went out at night and checked for sparks and there was nothing. Timing is also perfect right at 20 degrees. So i decided to take off the black cable off the Mass Air Flow Sensor and the check engine went on but the car was not missing. then i tried to drive it but the the car wouldn't rev past 2000 because the sensor was off. I think it might be my idle control solenoid. But not sure.


----------



## gringoloco (Nov 4, 2004)

*arcing*



dolla82 said:


> Checked for codes and there is nothing. Went out at night and checked for sparks and there was nothing. Timing is also perfect right at 20 degrees. So i decided to take off the black cable off the Mass Air Flow Sensor and the check engine went on but the car was not missing. then i tried to drive it but the the car wouldn't rev past 2000 because the sensor was off. I think it might be my idle control solenoid. But not sure.



I checked my cables at night - and couldn't see anything until I made the area around the cables/ distributor extremely dark. They weren't readily noticeable sparks - but once I blocked out as much light as possible(even during night) I noticed light sparking - but it was hard to spot - so you might want to make sure you're blocking out enough light and looking verrrryyyyy closely.


----------



## Joe_Nizmo (Nov 15, 2004)

try checking your distributor cap and the distributor with the rotor also....if you have any oil inside the cap or the distributor itself , it's only a matter of time before it shut's down.....Have you also checked out your PCV valve?My altima started doin that ....next thing you know the seals went out on the distributor and oil got in.....Oaid about 400 to put it back on the road..


----------



## dolla82 (Oct 18, 2004)

Distributor is fine because i just rtecently changed it. brand new. even tryed changing the coil still no difference. I also heard that it might be the rotor even though i changed two weeks ago. Im gonna change it again today and if that dosent work im thinking about taking it to nissan. IM PRAYING TO GOD THATS WHAT IT IS.


----------

